# FreeBSD 11.0 crash broke sshguard



## max21 (Oct 15, 2016)

I got this error under my brand new FreeBSD 11.0-p1 in-house practice server, installed yesterday.  I accidentally step on the power switch 

```
login: Oct 14 19:59 server1 sshguard[710]:  fw: broken pipe
```
This is what use to be normal regardless of the FreeBSD version if my system crash or even if I pull the plug on purpose:

```
Oct 14 08:29:22 workstation1 sshguard[868]: Reloading rotated file /var/log/auth.log.
Oct 14 08:29:22 workstation1 sshguard[868]: Reloading rotated file /var/log/maillog.
```

This cannot be a FreeBSD 11.0 issue with sshguard.  FreeBSD 11.0 simply busted the _sshguard flaw_ and displayed it right on the login command-line.

_This is the third  plus  I experienced since FreeBSD 11.0-rc-2_ because I remember a few weeks or so (I can't keep up with exact times anymore, could have be last week, I don't know, I had other worries) ago at least one FreeBSD member posted or started a thread about why he did not like the way sshguard works since the latest sshguard upgrade and it was so deep that I down-graded at that time.  However, I can’t do that now because in the end I just destroyed all my HDD to accommodate 11.0-RELEASE.  I’m not as wise as I use to be because this is my first time upgrading BEFORE day one and not two or more years afterwards, as usual, but I really feel that 11.0 – 12.0 is going to be the stuff until quantum computing is made available on everyone smart-phone and desktop.  I trust FreeBSD will be there light-year before.

Anyway, if no one has a clue why I just thought my fellow users would like to know what will happen with sshguard if your system crash.  It's so easy to hit enter and continue without reading it. I did it the first time!  Suppose that time went back into production.


----------

